# Cariocas e fluminenses



## ManPaisa

Os cariocas são também fluminenses?

Os próprios cariocas se consideram fluminenses?


----------



## Vanda

Boa pergunta!  Como o carioca ( Da, ou pertencente ou relativo à cidade do Rio de Janeiro) pertence ao estado do Rio de Janeiro e o habitante do estado é fluminense é: De, ou pertencente ou relativo ao Estado do Rio de Janeiro, portanto todo carioca é também fluminense, né?


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo 100% com *Vanda*, *ManPaisa*! Que pergunta mais _arretada_ (como dizemos nós, paus-de arara )





Vanda said:


> Boa pergunta!


E outra vez devo concordar aqui, dado que a lógica é irrefutável: 





Vanda said:


> ..portanto todo carioca é também fluminense, né?


Resta saber quantos cariocas concordam.


----------



## Joca

ManPaisa said:


> Os cariocas são também fluminenses? SIM
> 
> Os próprios cariocas se consideram fluminenses? DEPENDE


 
Os *cariocas*, ou seja, aqueles que nascem na cidade do Rio de Janeiro, na grande maioria dos casos, se dizem apenas "cariocas" e nada mais. Uns até acrescentam "da gema", isto é, *carioca da gema*, o autêntico carioca. O termo *fluminense* parece estar reservado a quem nasce no Interior do Estado, e não na Capital. Ainda que aqueles que nascem no chamado *Grande Rio* (região que inclui o Rio e cidades vizinhas) possam também se dizer cariocas, mas *da gema* é só quem nasce no Rio.

Não sei se compliquei um pouco demais a questão, mas enfim...


----------



## Trovoada

Concordo quase integralmente com o Joca. Fluminenses seriam os niteroienses (não obstante a bela Niteroi seja vizinha), campistas, etc. Carioca em geral é quem nasce na cidade do Rio; agora, o puro (como eu, nascido na Rua da Estrela, Bairro do Estácio ), daqueles que não gostam de sinal fechado e dias nublados, mais baiano na preguiça que os baianos natos, mais paulista na liça que os paulistanos natos, estes somos nós, os da gema


----------



## Guigo

Sou _*carioca*_ do Bairro da Tijuca e, apesar de alguns dicionariozinhos  afirmarem que também somos fluminenses , esta particularidade não é aceita por motivos históricos (esta cidade já foi Município Neutro, Distrito Federal, Estado da Guanabara), culturais, musicais, cabalísticos, ambientais, futebolísticos, etc. e que assim seja!!!


----------



## ManPaisa

Grato pelas respostas.

Essa foi a impressão que eu tive quando eu morei no Brasil:  que os verdadeiros _cariocas_ nao se consideram _fluminenses_.  O fato da cidade do Rio ter sido independente do estado durante um longo periodo da história é para mim o fator mais importante nessa percepção, embora  as diferenças culturais que menciona Guigo também serem fatores significativos.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Os cariocas como eu são aqueles nascidos na cidade do Rio de Janeiro que se extendia da Tijuca ao Leblon.
Os cariocas não se consideram fluminenses definitivamente.


----------



## ?e©am

Sou carioca (do municipio) mas não me considero fluminense... (mesmo se eu sei que o fluminense é por extensão...)


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, então daqui pra frente eu me considero apenas ubaense e não mineira. Gente, gostando ou não, considerando ou não, quem nasce no estado de Minas é mineiro, mesmo que seja de Belo Horizonte, quem nasce no estado de São Paulo é paulista, ( Do, ou pertencente ou relativo ao Estado de São Paulo; bandeirante. ) mesmo que seja paulistano. Sendo assim o carioca, cuja cidade é a capital do estado do Rio de Janeiro, é também fluminense, mesmo que não se considere! A continuar assim, daqui pra frente, vamos considerar as capitais do estado como não pertencendo ao estado.


----------



## Guigo

Vandinha do nosso coração,

A ManPaisa fez 2 perguntas, interligadas, em seu post inicial: para a primeira você está certíssima; já para a segunda coube a nós responder, né não?


----------



## Vanda

Certo, Guigo, não tenho intenção de polemizar, estou tentando entender.  Mas que é engraçado, é.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Essa comparação que você fez não é boa, ser carioca é um caso particular não regra, único caso no Brasil de cidade-estado, mas o termo quando foi cunhado se referia a pessoas nascidas dentro dos limites que falei acima, houve então a fusão e a generalização do termo carioca. É como Joca, Trovoada e Guigo disseram. Eu fluminense! cruz credo! Quando fizeram a fusão os cariocas não foram consultados.
Se perguntarem aos ditos fluminenses se conhecem a Rua Larga, o bar vinte e outras cositas não saberão responder como um verdadeiro carioca da gema.

Respondendo a pergunta inicial


> Os cariocas são também fluminenses?


sim a partir de 1974


> Os próprios cariocas se consideram fluminenses?


não por opção


----------



## Guigo

Para adicionar uma certa pimenta ao molho, ainda há esta outra faceta que descrevo, a seguir.

Tenho um primo, casado com uma moça da cidade fluminense de Araruama e ela se diz 'carioca'. Ao ser questionada, ela responde: "depois da fusão, somos todos _cariocas_, não é mesmo?". 

Durma-se com um barulho desses!!!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Depois dessa o Petropolitano também é carioca uma heresia!


----------



## Uebersetzer

Bom, ainda que seja nascido por acaso em Santos me considero Carioca da Gema por ter aprendido a cultura e língua carioca desde meus 2 meses de idade 
Esta discussão é desnecessária pois lembro-me de meu professor de latim na UFRJ, que dizia que as pessoas naturais do Rio de Janeiro deveriam ser chamadas de fluminense pelo simples fato de "flumen" significa Rio e "fluminense" significaria simplesmente "do Rio".

Um abraço a todos que se consideram fluminenses, cariocas, papa goiabas ou o que for


----------



## Macunaíma

Em Minas Gerais quem nasce no estado do Rio costuma ser genericamente denominado "carioca". Eu tenho dois amigos de Vassouras que têm horror a ser chamados de cariocas. Eu acho é engraçada essa guerra intestina dos fluminen... quer dizer... enfim.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Os cariocas não se importam que outras pessoas se sintam cariocas por terem laços aqui ou viverem aqui, o único problema é que quando perguntado sobre a naturalidade, os nascidos na *cidade* *do Rio de Janeiro* falarão que são Cariocas os de outras cidades do Estado, *fluminenses,* pelo simples hábito já enraizado e por nosso município já ter sido um estado, esse hábito não mudou após a fusão.


----------

